

Prank Startup Pitch To A Real Investor (VIDEO) - alexjmann
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI99phzofk8

======
nioroiwiowjij
Something similar to the described software has already been made by a group
of artists ~ The transborder immigrant tool: [http://www.vice.com/read/follow-
the-gps-225-v16n11](http://www.vice.com/read/follow-the-gps-225-v16n11)

